# ASC Modifier



## Cuteyr (Jul 17, 2009)

Can anyone help me out on the modifiers that needs to be used while coding for an ASC - in Texas?


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Jul 17, 2009)

Look in your CPT book-Appendix A-Modifiers 
Modifiers Approved for Ambulatory Surgery Center (ASC) Hospital Outpatient Use.
Common modifiers our facility uses is 50 59 73 74 and 78 
Medicare GA, GY


----------



## Anastasia (Jul 17, 2009)

All carriers in PA require an SG modifier with each procedure, except for Medicare.


----------



## Cuteyr (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks for all your responses


----------



## delphinus777 (Aug 26, 2009)

I am in Texas as well.  Workers compensation requested that the SG modifier is on their claims. I have only had two WC comp carriers say they dont need it, {Safeco and Hartford} but that changes like the wind.


----------

